# Using 2" pvc pipe for dust collection



## jody495 (Mar 24, 2011)

While revamping my dust collection system I needed to put a 2-1/2" blast gate in a 2" pvc fitting. What I came up with was to cut4 slots in the bell of the fitting then start to push the blast gate into the bell. I then heated the pvc fitting up with a heat gun. When the plastic was soft I finished pushing the blast gate in. I then ran a self tapping screw thru the pvc into the stub on the blast gate. I finished off by wrapping electric tape to seal the slots in the pvc. Sorry I don't know how to post pictures


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

Why not just get adapters?


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

I just wrap "Duck Tape" around the female end until it is fat enough to fit tight with a slip joint. "The only tools you need are duct tape and WD40." If it moves and it shouldn't…duct tape. If it should move and it doesn't…WD40!


----------



## jody495 (Mar 24, 2011)

A 2-1/2" blast gate wouldn't fit into a 2" sch. 40 pipe fitting. A 4" blast gate will fit into the end of a 4" pvc pipe. It is a little loose, I put a bead of caulking around the gate before I install it then add self tapping screws to make it secure.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Lots of methods to accomplish the same results. If it works and doesn't leak all is good. For anyone reading and wanting a *NASA* style fix you could spend some time and try this.

Mark with tape 1" down from the end of the pipe, sand turning the pipe against a sander until you get a loose fit. Then take pipe to TS and use your miter sled. Slightly raise blade and rotate pipe around creating a channel, move 1/4 inch and repeat. You now have two slots for O rings that can be found in stock at hardware store, Borgs, or HF sells a cheap kit. Lubricate with WD -40 to install and you have a slip joint that has no tape and can be taken apart fairly easily. Even looks seamless if you are careful with the sanding part.

Did I do mine like this? NO. But my son wanted to better understand how such a joint worked so as an experiment we did this. The few places I have ever had trouble in the shop I just use duct tape or an adapter.

LOL


----------



## jody495 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds good. I run a solid copper wire inside for grounding and one on the outside to prevent static electricity from causing a fire


----------

